# manifestation code



## Earnose (Sep 22, 2009)

what can anyone tell me about manifestation codes?  I know they shouldn't be used as primary diagnosis but i guess i need some clarification on that.  My Doctors do not know anything about them.


----------



## Manas maity (Oct 9, 2009)

Visit this site below to get your answer and look for "ICD-9-CM Guidelines [PDF - 368 KB]. 112 pp"
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd9cm_addenda_guidelines.htm

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree the guidelines do cover this.   But to expand on this, a manifestation is say an extension or exacerbation of the primary disease process.  Like diabetes is the underlying or primary disease which then causes problems or issues in other body areas such at retinopathy, if not for the diabetes, that pt would not have the retinopathy.   So think of as the disease (diabetes) manifests itself in the eyes causing retinopathy (manifestation).   It is this relationship that the CDC decided dictated how the codes would be listed, as in you must take into account and control the patient's diabetes before you can treat the retinopathy.  I hope this did not confuse you.


----------

